# Wie baue ich eine 2. Festplatte (Datenspeicher) ein?



## robertino (11. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe mir eine 120 GB Samsung gekauft. Und nun möchte ich diese gerne als 2. Festplatte haben, also ich habe schon eine Festplatte, diese sollte einfach als Datenspeicher dienen 
Ich bin nunmals so vorgegangen: 
den schwarzen stecker auf LS umgestellt vorher war er auf M (das ist wohl die Harddisk 1). also das schwarze kleine ding befindet sich jetzt auf LS und liegt nun in meinem Computer (DELL). Als ich den Computer gestartet habe kam die Meldung: Neuer Trebier gefunden,... Treiber betriebsbereit 

Nun habe ich aber folgendes Problem: 

1. Wird mein brenner nicht mehr im Arbeitspaltz angezeigt und 
2. Mein neues Laufwerk liegt nun anstelle des Brenners auf D:\  (auf E:\ ist mein normales DVD LESE laufwerk) 
vor, aber in den Eigenschaften sieht das so aus: 







was kann ich jetzt machen bitte helft mir.. ich komme einfach nicht weiter... 

-- ich finde folgendes komsich da ich eine 120 gb harddsik gekauft habe: unmöglich: speicherkapazität: 30 gb (wo sind mein 120 ?)


noch was vergessen zu sagen: 

ich habe vorerst noch in systemsteuerung->verwaltung->computerverwaltung->datenträger. von d eine partition erstellt was wohl gar nicht gut war. das blöde wenn ich es nicht gmeahct hätte würde sie gar nicht im arbeitsplatz stehen


----------



## digiTAL (11. November 2004)

hi,

wenn du jetzt ne neue festplatte inbaust musst du immer beachten. von der platte, wo das windows drauf ist muss die festplatte auf master gestellt sein und die zweite auf slave.

wahrscheinlich sind deine laufwerksbuchstaben durcheinander gekommen, weil du jetzt ne neue festplatte eingebaut hast. einfach bei der computerverwaltung neue laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben.

ist das eine ide oder sata festplatte?
probiere mal die festplatte mit partition magic zu partitionieren!

mfg digiTALE


----------



## RealPax (11. November 2004)

Hallo erst mal,

ein paar Infos könnten nicht schaden:
1. Welches OS hasst du?
2. Welches Gerät hängt noch am selben Datenkabel wie deine neue HDD?
3. Wie ist das Gerät aus Frage 2 gejumpert? Master (M), Slave (LS) oder CS?


----------



## kasper (11. November 2004)

Sieh dir den HDD Installation Guide genauer an!
Du hast die SAMSUNG falsch gejumpert. Sie läuft jetzt im 32GB-Modus.

Bei Slave kommen keine Jumper rein. Es soll alles frei bleiben.


----------



## robertino (11. November 2004)

Hallo erstmal danke 

also ich habe Windows Xp SP1 
Am Kabel 1 hängt Meine Festaplate die ich mit dem Computer (Dell) geakauft habe. Die erste HD ist also Master und die zweite habe ich auf SL mit dem Jumper gesetzt. 



> Du hast die SAMSUNG falsch gejumpert. Sie läuft jetzt im 32GB-Modus.



heisst das ich darf den Jumper nirgends einbauen sondern gleich heruasnehmen?


----------



## kasper (11. November 2004)

Es steht doch in der Anleitung! War bei dir etwa kein kleiner Zettel in der Plastikverpackung gewesen?

So wie du es gejumpert hast, ist falsch. Du hast es nämlich als Slave 32GB gejumpert.
Slave Normal ist ohne Jumper.


----------



## melmager (11. November 2004)

http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/support/Download/userguide/usersguide_02.htm

Da stehts 

O  O O  O
OxO OxO

so setzen ...  x = Jumper.


----------



## kasper (11. November 2004)

Ich habe selbst eine Sumsung als Slave laufen, und es ist ohne Jumper, so wie es in der Anleitung, die dabei ist, steht.


----------



## robertino (11. November 2004)

melmager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/support/Download/userguide/usersguide_02.htm
> 
> Da stehts
> 
> ...



also bei slave gibts ja dann den modus: 

Slave in upper 32GB 
(capacity ? 32 GB) 

da bräuchte ich aber noch einen 2. jumper, hab leider nur einen, gibts den auch zu kaufen


----------

